

Two-Factor Authentication: Too Little, Too Late - joallard
http://www.schneier.com/essay-083.html

======
joallard
That's an article from 2005, as someone would have surely pointed out, but I
found the topic to be relevant as there is now a trend of companies like
Google, Dropbox adopting two-factor auth and the security implications of
that.

